# Favorite Movie Scene?????????



## Bonnie (Aug 24, 2004)

I have many but ......

One would be at the end of Blade Runner when Roy is dying and he lets go of the Dove he is holding and says "Time to die"

Another would be in the movie Year of Living Dangeroulsy, when Mel and Sigourney have that very intense kissing scene in the rain........


----------



## Comrade (Aug 24, 2004)

Titanic... at the bow of the ship with the music reaching the crescendo!


----------



## lilcountriegal (Aug 24, 2004)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Titanic... at the bow of the ship with the music reaching the crescendo!



Ahhh!  you took my movie!  Different scene tho... 

When Rose was riding down on the lifeboat and Jack was standing on the bow of the ship and they were watching each other and then all of a sudden she jumped off the lifeboat back onto Titanic.  

 

The most eerie scene was when I realized Bruce Willis was dead in "The Sixth Sense".  Still gives me goosebumps.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Aug 24, 2004)

Any well executed martial arts fight scene 
(no power ranger crap) set to fast or heavy music.


----------



## DKSuddeth (Aug 24, 2004)

Ace Ventura: Pet Detective.

When Ace realizes that Lt. Einhorn (played by sean young) is actually the dolphins ex-kicker, Ray Finkle. 

"Einhorn is a man!!" and begin the re-enactment of the crying game shower scene.


----------



## insein (Aug 24, 2004)

DKSuddeth said:
			
		

> Ace Ventura: Pet Detective.
> 
> When Ace realizes that Lt. Einhorn (played by sean young) is actually the dolphins ex-kicker, Ray Finkle.
> 
> "Einhorn is a man!!" and begin the re-enactment of the crying game shower scene.



Now that was funny.

My fav is when Luke and Vader fight in Empire Strikes back and Vader says that he is his father.  Classic.


----------



## Moi (Aug 24, 2004)

I think my favorite scene is the one in Gone with the Wind when Rhett Butler emits those immoral words...

frankly my dear, I don't give a damn.

that has got to be the best parting line on earth!


----------



## Jackass (Aug 24, 2004)

FREEEEEDDOM!!!!

Braveheart...gives me chills every time.


----------



## Joz (Aug 25, 2004)

There's quite a few for me, too.  These come to mind:

*Ghost-- the 'clay' scene
*Body Heat-- When Hurt kicks open the door (really the whole movie)
*What about Bob?--When he gets the kid to dive


----------



## Zhukov (Aug 25, 2004)

The Charge of the Rohirrim at Pelennor.

_The Lord of the Rings: Return of the King_

When Jacob ascends into heaven, his son leading him by the hand.

_Jacob's Ladder_


----------



## Bonnie (Aug 25, 2004)

Zhukov said:
			
		

> The Charge of the Rohirrim at Pelennor.
> 
> _The Lord of the Rings: Return of the King_
> 
> ...



Are you referring to Jacobs ladder starring Tim Robbins?


----------



## Zhukov (Aug 26, 2004)

That I am.

I also like the scene when his chiropracter Danny Aiello, who I believe represents God, tells Jacob his '_theory_' about the after-life.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Aug 26, 2004)

The Great Escape: Steve McQueen running from the Nazis on the stolen motorcycle. I swear, one of these days I'll be watching it and he's gonna make it over that fence.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 26, 2004)

Gotta be the final scene from "All That Jazz" !  Overdose of emotions watching the "death" sequence.


----------



## MrMarbles (Aug 26, 2004)

Usual Suspects

The last secne, when Verbal Kint was walking away, and the montage was showing you that he was Kizer Sosay.


----------



## Moi (Aug 26, 2004)

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> The Great Escape: Steve McQueen running from the Nazis on the stolen motorcycle. I swear, one of these days I'll be watching it and he's gonna make it over that fence.


I so know how you feel!  I could watch that movie yearly and it would never get old.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Aug 26, 2004)

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> Usual Suspects
> 
> The last secne, when Verbal Kint was walking away, and the montage was showing you that he was Kizer Sosay.



Good one! Certainly one of the greatest endings in movie history.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Aug 26, 2004)

Moi said:
			
		

> I so know how you feel!  I could watch that movie yearly and it would never get old.



Oh shoot. I have it on DVD. I don't think I could go a full year without watching it. Great theme music too.


----------



## Semper Fi (Aug 29, 2004)

Band of Brothers, the whole 10. Favorite scene? When Lt. Spiers runs to relieve Lt. Dike, then runs through all the Germans to link with Fox Company (I think it was Fox, anyway?) I love the way he runs, he was the best character.


----------



## Moi (Aug 29, 2004)

sounds like a great list of movies to get from netflix...I haven't seen many of the movies ya'll have mentioned.


----------



## Joz (Aug 29, 2004)

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Good one! Certainly one of the greatest endings in movie history.


----------



## Zhukov (Aug 29, 2004)

I also like every scene the Emperor is in in _Return of the Jedi_, and every line he delivers.

He's my hero.


In that vein, I like one of the opening scenes of _The Fellowship of the Ring_ when Sauron just walks up to the front line of the combined army of Elves and Men, and starts single handedly kicking their collective asses.


----------



## rtwngAvngr (Aug 29, 2004)

GlenGarry Glenross,  the ABC (Always be closing) scene with lefty Alec Baldwin.

That whole move rocks.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 2, 2004)

My favorite scene in any movie is the final scene in _The Fellowship of the Ring_.  Most friends I have who hadn't read the books hated it because "it didn't end anything," and, "the movie just kind of ended with no conclusion."  Well, what did you expect?  It's a trilogy, meaning it's a single story divided into three volumes.  Anyway, the scene.

Frodo is paddling away, alone, in his elven canoe thinking, "I wish the ring had never come to me.  I wish none of this had ever happened."  Then he remembers the words of the late Gandalf the Gray, "So do all who see such times.  What we have to do is decide what to do with the time that is given us."  Then Sam pursues, nearly drowns, and is rescued by Frodo, after which he says, "I made a promise.  'Don't you leave him, Samwise Gamgee,' and I don't mean to.  I don't mean to."  Then it shows Aragorn putting on the bracers of Gondor as he says his farewells to Boromir, then sets off with Legolas and Gimli to find Merry and Pippen.  I almost cry every time I see it.


----------



## Dan (Sep 3, 2004)

Just off the top of my head (because if I put some thought to it, I could probably fill pages with this)...

Garden State - the hampster funeral. Also, 

Chasing Amy - Holden confronts Alyssa outside the hockey rink.

Magnolia - the "Wise Up" sequence. And the frogs, too.

Dazed and Confused - The entire moontower scene.

American Beauty - Lester's death and the aftermath.

Trainspotting - Renton's OD.


----------



## nbdysfu (Sep 4, 2004)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> I have many but ......
> 
> One would be at the end of Blade Runner when Roy is dying and he lets go of the Dove he is holding and says "Time to die"
> ]
> ...


----------



## 007 (Sep 7, 2004)

_The Wizard of OZ_, when Dorothy has to say goodbye to all her friends. I get a lump in my throat everytime.


----------



## beemerup (Oct 16, 2004)

Final scene of 1972, Charles Bronson as the Mechanic,when Jan - Michael Vincent finds note in the car


----------



## Zhukov (Oct 16, 2004)

_Kill Bill: Vol. 1_

The whole scene where Lucy Liu consolidates her power over the Yakuza.

Just about every scene in that movie is a classic.


----------



## Dan (Oct 16, 2004)

I think the scene in Kill Bill vol. 2 where Budd is berated by his boss is one of my favorite scenes in the movie. Even though it adds nothing to the movie, it just defines that character perfectly.


----------



## dumphauler (Nov 16, 2004)

The scene in soylent green when hesten goes to the Funeral center to stop his partner from ending his life and then watching threw the window at the movie that was playing And the music that was playing


----------



## Bonnie (Nov 17, 2004)

dumphauler said:
			
		

> The scene in soylent green when hesten goes to the Funeral center to stop his partner from ending his life and then watching threw the window at the movie that was playing And the music that was playing



Both Soylent Green and Omega man were great creepy movies!!


----------



## Bonnie (Nov 17, 2004)

In Bladerunner at the begining when you see the futurisitic city lit up at night!!  Still that movie is way ahead of the times


----------



## Said1 (Nov 17, 2004)

The Fugitive - Tommy Lee Jones 

"I want you search every doghouse, hen house...."


----------



## Dan (Nov 17, 2004)

South Park: Bigger Longer and Uncut - The entire "Asses of Fire" scene at the beginning.


----------



## Zhukov (Nov 17, 2004)

Dan said:
			
		

> South Park: Bigger Longer and Uncut - The entire "Asses of Fire" scene at the beginning.


 :clap1:


----------



## manu1959 (Nov 17, 2004)

the sting....after they pull off the sting 

buthcasidy and the sundance kid..."who are those guys"

any scene in any clint eastwood movie


----------



## pennyville73 (Nov 18, 2004)

Terms of Endearment- when Debra Winger is dying and Shirley McClaine is at the nurses desk...screaming for them to give her daughter her medication.

Also in Steel Magnolias, the Cemetary scene, were Sally Fields breaks down after her daughter died.


----------



## pennyville73 (Nov 18, 2004)

Reading that now...it seems I have some sort of morbid fascination with death...LMAO


----------



## cptpwichita (Dec 2, 2004)

Joz said:
			
		

> There's quite a few for me, too.  These come to mind:
> 
> *Ghost-- the 'clay' scene
> *Body Heat-- When Hurt kicks open the door (really the whole movie)
> *What about Bob?--When he gets the kid to dive




what about bob?-the part where he is sailing


----------



## Said1 (Dec 2, 2004)

cptpwichita said:
			
		

> what about bob?-the part where he is sailing



No, they're on the dock when "Bob" gets Siggy to dive off the dock.


----------



## cptpwichita (Dec 2, 2004)

Orange County-the part where jack black is talking to ben stiller explaining how the fire started.


----------



## cptpwichita (Dec 2, 2004)

Said1 said:
			
		

> No, they're on the dock when "Bob" gets Siggy to dive off the dock.



I like the sailing part


----------



## Said1 (Dec 2, 2004)

cptpwichita said:
			
		

> I like the sailing part




Ooops.  

I liked most of the scenes with Katherine O'hara in Orange Country. And the stoned Dean of Admissions.


----------



## hylandrdet (Dec 20, 2004)

My top five

5. Drill Sergeant Harrington's opening lines to the new recruits in "Full Metal Jacket"

4. Darth Vader telling Luke Skywalker, "Luuuuke, I am your faaaaather!"

3. Roger "Verbal" Kint (Kevin Spacey) reveiling himself to be Keyser Soze in the Usual suspects

2. Hannibal Lector (Anthony Hopkins) telling Clarice Starling (Jody Foster), "A census taker once tried to test me. I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti..."  

1. The trio- Clint Eastwood ("Blondie", the Good),  Lee Van Cleef ("Angel eyes", the bad) and Eli Wallach (Tuco, the ugly), sqaring off in a final draw for it all. 

I rated this scene number #1 because when you really look back at the "Good, the Bad and the Ugly" you'll see a crude spaghetti western with a plot that had Shakespeare written all over it and a finish that was shocking, but not surprising. 

During the "Trio" song, you can see the confidence in "blondie", the concern in "Angel Eyes" and the outright fear in Tuco. It gave me a feeling of "What would you do?". 

I'd said to myself, "If I were blondie, I would shoot at Angel Eyes because he would had shot at me, because he's knows that I'm the better shooter and Tuco was too busy crapping in his pants for him to shoot straight."

Great scenes are defined by its ability to draw you into that scene and for you to ask yourself, "What would you do if you were in that situation?"


----------



## Adam's Apple (Dec 21, 2004)

The love scene on the beach between Burt Lancaster and Deborah Kerr with the waves lopping around them in "From Here to Eternity".  Very memorable movie scene, which I understand the director had not planned ahead of time.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 21, 2004)

I like the chase scene in Matrix Reloaded.  It is about the only part of the movie that was good but it was awesome.  Best chase scene ever.


Best Chase scene in a more realistic venue would be the Bourne Identity scene in which they drive that little car through Paris.

(Obviously I like chase scenes).

"Luke I am your father!"

Then the worst acting in any movie Luke's answer, "Noooooooooooooo!, Nooooooooooo! It isn't true!"

Now that scene is classic.


----------



## NATO AIR (Dec 21, 2004)

the end of amistad, when the british captain orders his ensign to dictate a letter to the american secretary of state in regards to the "existence" of spanish slave fortresses along the coast of africa, "indeed, mr. secretary, the slave fortresses you claimed do not exist do indeed not exist" (as the british navy is bombarding them to bits and their soldiers are liberating the slaves)

i love it, the music is soaring and so are your spirits, until the bittersweet final scene


----------



## hylandrdet (Dec 27, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I like the chase scene in Matrix Reloaded.  It is about the only part of the movie that was good but it was awesome.  Best chase scene ever.
> 
> 
> Best Chase scene in a more realistic venue would be the Bourne Identity scene in which they drive that little car through Paris.
> ...




Go to the video rental store and Get The French Connection and Bullitt.


----------



## Said1 (Nov 15, 2005)

Boogie Nights.

Best drug-deal-gone-sour scene I've ever seen. Remember, the rich dude in his underwear waving a gun around, the  Chinese guy setting off firecrackers every few seconds with the song "Sister Christian"  playing in the background and a bag full of cornstartch disguised as coke? Classic.


----------



## MissileMan (Nov 15, 2005)

Absence of Malice

The Wilford Brimley conference table scene..."someone's ass is gonna be in my briefcase"


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Nov 15, 2005)

"Snatch," towards the end, starting with the bar/replica gun/desert eagle .50 scene and ending with Boris being shot over and over again. I love that movie.


----------

